# Urban game cam pics



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

My nephew put up a cam and threw some corn out on their undeveloped property in LJackson...lots of different critters!  Check the right side of the last 2 pics for movement.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

Backyard bad boy


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Between where the old bowling alley was and the Buc-ees on 2004...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'll add a couple of more critters


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

nice


----------



## Saltwatertx (May 1, 2016)

There are a lot of wildlife in those woods. I have always wished I could hunt on the other side of the road between Buccees and 288 along 2004.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

The resident buck is starting to sprout...any guesses as to # of pts this year?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

He's gonna be at least a 6...


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

He's a lot further along than the ones I'm seeing. The ones at my property only have about 2" sticking out.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Critters still coming 'round...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

awesome


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Lost his velvet. I bet he won't be hanging around much longer, unless he brings some girls back to his place.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Haven't seen the boy around lately, but do have 4 new pics... not sure I've ever seen a **** stand up this straight before.:****


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Pretty cool bud !


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

The property behind Northwood is full of deer


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Cool thread 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That raccoon standing is hilarious. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------

